# Snowdonia Wild Camping



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Thinking of going into wales on Saturday are there any W/Camping places in the Snowdonia, West Wales anywhere

Thanks 
Bill


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

There are some marked on the campsites map/campsite database... one in Snowdonia and two or three shown on the edge of the Natinal Park area.

Mike


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Mike
Bill


----------



## 101965 (Nov 29, 2006)

theres a wild spot in dolwyddan next to the castle, also the farm in front of said castle takes campers of all types we were there last year when at night we heard boy racers doing wheelspins,handbrake turns and the like but on the whole a nice spot and i would go back (to the farm with toilets & showers) we were there a week i think boy racer was only one night


----------

